# Regarding visa condition 8504 breach



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Guys as you can see from my Signature, my IED will be around 17th July 2016, which will be almost impossible for me and my family to enter Australia before that because I haven't received Grant yet, so on my query, CO sent me this message.

"If all requirements are met and your visa is granted, you will be subject to visa condition 8504. This condition states “the holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies before a date specified by the Minister”. At time of grant a letter maybe issued to you which states that General Skilled Migration has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so would be the breach of this condition."

Need expert advise on this.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

in brief, you're OK ..... don't worry 

They will let you enter past that date


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> in brief, you're OK ..... don't worry
> 
> They will let you enter past that date


Thanks for reply. How much time I will have then to enter Aus?
How many months? Is there any specific limit?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

help.for.pr said:


> Thanks for reply. How much time I will have then to enter Aus?
> How many months? Is there any specific limit?


You have to wait till the letter is issued and see what they say


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

Got my grant today. 

My IED : 24-06-2016

Got a notice also:

The grant of your General Skilled Migration visa included the following visa condition:
8504 The holder must enter Australia as the holder of the visa to which the condition applies 
before a date specified by the Minister.
This condition requires that an initial entry into Australia by each visa holder be made before the 
date specified in the “Visa Grant Notice” provided to you when your visa was granted.
General Skilled Migration is aware that you and/or your family members who were granted a visa
as part of your application may not comply with this condition.
Failure to comply with visa conditions can render a visa liable for cancellation under the Migration 
Act 1958 and visa holders are encouraged to make their first entry by the initial entry date.
General Skilled Migration; however; has no objection to visa holders travelling to Australia in 
breach of condition 8504 and will not seek to cancel a visa where the only reason for doing so 
would be the breach of this condition.
Visa Validity Period
This notice can only be used during the period for which you hold a valid visa. Information about 
your visa validity period is also contained in the “Visa Grant Notice”.
If your General Skilled Migration visa has ceased for any reason then you cannot use this notice to 
enter Australia as the holder of this visa.
Children born outside of Australia
Please be aware that for a child born outside of Australia (where neither parent is an Australian 
citizen) you will need to apply for; and be granted; a visa for that child prior to your travel to 
Australia. For more information about applicable visas please refer to the department’s website. 
See: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection 
Travelling to Australia
This notice should be sufficient evidence for a travel provider to be satisfied that the visa holder 
can enter Australia as the holder of a General Skilled Migration visa.
Visa holder(s) may wish to carry a copy of this notice to present to the airline when checking in at 
the airport and on arrival into Australia.
Please note that some delays may be encountered upon arrival into Australia while visa validity is 
verified.
If you require any further assistance please email [email protected]
General Skilled Migration


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

bump!!


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> You have to wait till the letter is issued and see what they say


May yoy please help.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

help.for.pr said:


> May yoy please help.


What do you need help with? The letter says they won't cancel your visa due to breaching condition 8504.


----------



## mfa (Oct 26, 2014)

help.for.pr said:


> May yoy please help.


hi friend,

to which email or phone to contact for facilitation letter , if Grant is already given and CO is not in contact as [email protected] , they generally reply after 28 working days and during this time , the IED will breach already.


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Contact Skilled Support on [email protected] for facilitation letter.


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

Got my facilitation letter and finished my 3 weeks validation trip just 2 days ago.
Everything went smoothly.


----------



## bhavesh_gala (Oct 26, 2015)

help.for.pr said:


> Got my facilitation letter and finished my 3 weeks validation trip just 2 days ago.
> Everything went smoothly.


hi help.for.pr

I have got the exact same notice that you got when you were granted visa. 
Does this notice mean that we can travel beyond IED?

From the thread I am a bit confused. Do we also have to wait for facilitation letter to travel in breach of IED? If yes, do we have to write to the DIBP for that

Hopefully someone still reads this thread and answer 

thanks so much all

Bhavesh


----------



## help.for.pr (Feb 28, 2015)

bhavesh_gala said:


> hi help.for.pr
> 
> I have got the exact same notice that you got when you were granted visa.
> Does this notice mean that we can travel beyond IED?
> ...


Hi Bhavesh

1) Notice does not mean that you can travel beyond IED.
2) You need facilitation letter to travel in breach of IED
3) Facilitation letter is provided only for compelling/very short IED.
4) Facilitation will not be provided automatically, you need to ask for it.

Hope it helps.

Regards


----------



## watchsachin (Dec 24, 2016)

help.for.pr said:


> Hi Bhavesh
> 
> 1) Notice does not mean that you can travel beyond IED.
> 2) You need facilitation letter to travel in breach of IED
> ...


Wonder you can help on my query which is similar to yours problem. I got grant day before yesterday (06/09/17). IED is 21'st Nov 2017 which is quite soon. 

1) I didnt get 8504 letter along with the grant and also its not mentioned in the Visa conditions in the grant letter. Does it mean its not applicable to me.

2) What i need to do to get the facilitation letter? Should i email [email protected].

3) I have emailed [email protected] asking for an extension. Not sure what they will reply.

4) Can you please extract the content of the facilitation letter here if possible. Does it mention that you can travel anytime till the 189 visa validity date.

Can you/someone experienced please assist and provide an insight. 

Thanks.


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

help.for.pr said:


> Hi Bhavesh
> 
> 1) Notice does not mean that you can travel beyond IED.
> 2) You need facilitation letter to travel in breach of IED
> ...


What is email id to request facilitation letter?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## staokeer (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi,

Did you get the IED waived off?
If yes, can you share the letter with me

/Staokeer



watchsachin said:


> Wonder you can help on my query which is similar to yours problem. I got grant day before yesterday (06/09/17). IED is 21'st Nov 2017 which is quite soon.
> 
> 1) I didnt get 8504 letter along with the grant and also its not mentioned in the Visa conditions in the grant letter. Does it mean its not applicable to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## samuel_ay (May 16, 2017)

staokeer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you get the IED waived off?
> If yes, can you share the letter with me
> ...


Yes..I got.the facilitating letter
It will have all your names listed for waiver

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------

